# Moving from Ontario to BC.



## Aramish (May 17, 2014)

Hello so my parents moved from Toronto to Prince Rupert and I have to move as well this summer there. I was wondering if anyone has moved with their hedgehog from Ontario to BC and knows how to do it? I know flights like air canada don't allow hedgehogs in the cabins and I am not sure if he'd be allowed in the baggage compartment or be okay there! Really would appreciate any help!


----------



## FinnickHog (Dec 1, 2014)

I haven't personally managed to find any Canadian airlines that allow hedgehogs in the cabin. You'll be able to put him under the plane as checked luggage, which means you'll have to pack him well for the trip.

I highly suggest buying these things for the flight:
Hard Sided Pet Carrier, Small You need one of these hard carriers. They won't let your hedgehog fly without one. Or any pet for that matter.
Long Lasting Warmers
Fleece Blankets

You'll want to start the heat on the hand warmers as close to take-off as possible, and then wrap 4-6 of them in the fleece blanket. Place that at the bottom of the crate, and put your hedgehog on top. Cover him up with a few more blankies, and then he's good to go.

I know Westjet flies some planes with heated cargo along most routes, (my Senegal parrot was shipped from Toronto to Calgary this way) so if you call and ask when these planes fly, you can book on one of those planes. He'll still end up sitting on the tarmac for a while, and this is sadly unavoidable, but the hand warmers will help. Try to fly on a nice day, if you can help it. My parrot flew in December and there had to be a lot more packing involved to keep her warm.

When you land, have food and water ready for him. Also, try to fly during the day so he sleeps for the whole trip.

Make sure you book your flight over the phone and not online, so you can mention that you'll be checking your hedgehog. If you fly Westjet, they'll book you so that there are no connections and a plane with heated cargo. I'm not sure if Air Canada does the same.

I hope that helps!


----------

